

Interview with Peter Thiel - atlantic

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.telegraph.co.uk&#x2F;technology&#x2F;11098971&#x2F;Peter-Thiel-the-billionaire-tech-entrepreneur-on-a-mission-to-cheat-death.html
======
atlantic
Thiel's opinion of the NSA really runs against the grain:

The debate about security and civil liberties, he says, is often framed as
involving a trade-off between the two things. ‘My view is that it’s quite the
opposite. As a libertarian, I believe that it’s critical to develop technology
like this, because the alternative is that you will get very low-tech
solutions that are enormously intrusive but have very little value, which is
basically what happened after 9/11 in the United States. For example, if you
have no way of potentially identifying likely terrorists you may require every
single person to take their shoes off every time they get on an airplane. And
I think this is the way one needs to think of the entire, somewhat
dysfunctional, National Security Agency/industrial complex. It’s more the
Keystone Cops than Big Brother.

~~~
atlantic
I'm puzzled. Why would I be downvoted for quoting the article? I didn't
actually formulate my own opinion in this comment.

